# New Cheetah



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

Went out the other day and picked up a NIB Cheetah 85FS. Finally was able to go to the range today to test her out. What a nice gun, weight is just right, recoil minimal. I did a lot of research and when I actually picked one up I new it was for me. Great compact pistol. Flawless feeding with American Eagle. Next time I will remember to take the camera and show the groupings..

W


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Kewl. I have gone back and forth on getting one - I think I would if they came with 3 dot sights. 

Enjoy the gun.


----------



## Mastrogiacomo (Feb 23, 2006)

I've got a nickel Cheetah 85 on lay away. Sooooo looking forward to using it. :-D I might get another in blue....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Post us up some pics


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

This tread is worthless without some pictures. 10-4.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Baldy said:


> This tread is worthless without some pictures. 10-4.


+1

NEW RULE!!! No telling us about new guns with out freaking PICTURES!!!!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That's right. I am with ya JW.


----------

